# Four Season Aviara Question



## Pomme (May 14, 2013)

I am interested to buy a resale of Four Season Aviara, and have a few question. Should I ask it here or in the Four Season Aviara thread? Advise pls.

1. How does the Four season Accommodation Credit work,  how can I find out which hotel need how many credit?

2. Is FSAC the same as Four Seasons Unforgettable Experience awards or the same as the credit bought as a gift card? What's the different?

3. How much is the maintenance cost per year, approximately. What else do I have to pay yearly?

4. If I buy this resale, and decide to sell it. Will the price drop even further? Or it will be pretty much the same as the resale price. 

5. As a resale, what benefit that I lost, comparing to buying a new one (I assume is not available anymore?)

6. Does a 2 bedroom, offer a sofa bed in the living room? Or it is not allow to stay more than 6?

7. The member last for how long? 

8. Which are the other Four Season club that I can exchange with?

9. I'm Thai, can I buy this? Is there a financing programme with this purchase? Can I just use my credit card?

10. Is it a good idea to buy from Luxury Residence Club resale? I don't know if I will keep going there for years, so the option of using the hotel point sound great. I have to find out how to use it first. 

Advise please


----------



## alwysonvac (May 14, 2013)

> I am interested to buy a resale of Four Season Aviara, and have a few question. Should I ask it here or in the Four Season Aviara thread? Advise pls.
> 
> 1. How does the Four season Accommodation Credit work,  how can I find out which hotel need how many credit?


This option allows you to trade in your week for Four Seasons Accomodation Credit (FSAC). Think of Accommodations Credits as a fixed dollar amount that can only be used at Four Seasons Hotel and Resort. It is good for hotel reservations only (normally room and tax).

Two-bedroom Platinum week = $2,450
Two-bedroom Gold weeks = $1,750 
One-bedroom Platinum week = $1,750
One-bedroom Gold weeks = $1,575.

You may place your request for FSAC as early as January 2nd for redemption the following year.  FSRC will accept requests on a first-come, first-served basis until the maximum number of requests is reached for the year (I think it's either 20% or 25%). 
The FSACs are sent out usually in January of the following year. It is good for two years. 



> 2. Is FSAC the same as Four Seasons Unforgettable Experience awards or the same as the credit bought as a gift card? What's the different?


Four Season Unforgettable Experience award is a completely different animal - http://www.1.fourseasons.com/incentivecard/frequently_asked_questions/

No they are not like Gift cards. 
Gift cards cover much more than just your accomodations and Gift cards never expire - http://www.fourseasons.com/giftcard/faqs/



> 3. How much is the maintenance cost per year, approximately. What else do I have to pay yearly?


Annual maintenance fees, regardless of the season of ownership, are currently $2,359.00 per interval week owned for the two-bedroom lock-off, and $1,958.00 for the one-bedroom stand-alone villa.

Real Estate Taxes are paid separately. My 2013 RE Tax bill dropped to $79.18 (last year was $213.40) for our two bedroom Gold week



> 4. If I buy this resale, and decide to sell it. Will the price drop even further? Or it will be pretty much the same as the resale price.


Yes, I would go into it thinking worst case scenario that the price will continue to drop.



> 5. As a resale, what benefit that I lost, comparing to buying a new one (I assume is not available anymore?)


Ownerships purchased from private individuals or through other brokers are not eligible for Four Seasons Exchange Program (Club Exchange) or Four Seasons Accommodations Credits (FSAC) unless purchased from an authorized resale broker for Four Seasons Residence Clubs like Luxury Residence Club Resales (LRCR).
http://www.1.fourseasons.com/interlude/2013_M05/article_19131.html



> 6. Does a 2 bedroom, offer a sofa bed in the living room? Or it is not allow to stay more than 6?


There are two sofa beds. One in the living room and the other in the 2nd bedroom (studio part).
http://www.fourseasons.com/northsandiego/villarentals/villas/two_bedroom_resort_residences/



> 7. The member last for how long?


Forever. This is a deeded week (not a Right to Use).



> 8. Which are the other Four Season club that I can exchange with?


The only other Four Seasons Residence Club you can exchange into is the Four Seasons Residence Club in Scottsdale.

In the past couple of years they have offered an “Exchange Drawing” to determine the Aviara and Scottsdale Club Members who will be able to submit priority Exchange Requests to Four Seasons Residence Clubs Punta Mita and Costa Rica for 2013 travel dates - http://exchangedrawing.fourseasons.com/

There's also a handful of other non-FSRC resort that you can possibly request an exchange through Owner Services such as the Phillips Club in NYC.

http://www.1.fourseasons.com/interlude/2011_M02/article_18059/index.html



> 9. I'm Thai, can I buy this? Is there a financing programme with this purchase? Can I just use my credit card?


Sorry, I don't know.



> 10. Is it a good idea to buy from Luxury Residence Club resale? I don't know if I will keep going there for years, so the option of using the hotel point sound great. I have to find out how to use it first.
> Advise please


Only buy Aviara if you're planning to stay at the Four Seasons Residence Club in Aviara most of the time.
Your maintenance fees will be higher than the accomodation credits so it doesn't make sense to do this on a regular basis. 
Don't buy it for trading because 99% of the exchanges will be a downgrade. There is nothing comparable to FSRC in Interval International.


----------



## Pomme (May 14, 2013)

Thank you very very much. I have to go back and think hard about this, as you said it doesn't worth it if am not planning to go there every year since the maintenance fee is so expensive.


----------



## Rent_Share (May 14, 2013)

There' a snowbird (Canadian that travels south to avoid the Winter) that has 12-16 weeks there, @ $2,450 /week $10,166 /month a little rich for my taste


----------

